# Mein Teichversuch und kurze Vorstellung



## tietjenlingen (21. Juni 2017)

Moin Zusammen, eigentlich sollte es eine Entnahme für Gießwasser werden, da ich keinen Brunnen habe. dann haben Freunde einfach Fische eingesetzt. so langsam entwickelt es sich zu einem Entspannungsort und ich will ihn nicht mehr missen. Ich habe Ihn jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren. Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir einen gebrauchten Filter zugelegt, da das Wasser nur noch grün war. Jetzt kann ich wieder bis zum Grund sehen. Ich freue mich darauf, von euch etwas lernen zu können.

Mit liebem Gruß

Matthias
 
als Grund habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts. Die Seerose ist in einem Eimer. ich werde bald Kies als Grund verteilen damit die Pumpe nicht so im Dreck liegt. mit 4 Goldfischen bin ich angefangen, 4 junge Fische sind dazugekommen. 2 goldene und 2 schwarze.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo Matthias, 

herzlich willkommen bei den Teichsuchtis.
Für Pflanzen ist dein Teich eine tolle Idee, aber für die Fische eher nicht. Dein Teich heizt sich sehr auf. Lese dich ein wenig hier ein und du wirst viel lernen können. 

LG Heike


----------



## tietjenlingen (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo Heike, die Befürchtung des aufheizens hatte ich auch erst. 80 Prozent des Reifens sind bedeckt bzw im Schatten. Das Wasser ist immer Kalt. Selbst bei direkter Sonne.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Juni 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Garten und Teich Liebhabern.
Ich muss Heike da zustimmen, 1400l sind für eine Artgerechte Goldfischhaltung viel zu klein.
Gib die Fische lieber weg und um so mehr __ Libellen und andere Tiere werden den Teich bewohnen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## tietjenlingen (22. Juni 2017)

Wie rechnet man die Teichgröße denn aus? Die Fische haben nach jetzt 3 Jahren eine Länge von ca 7cm. Und die 4 kleinen (natürlichen Ursprungs) ca. 4 cm. Für ein Aquarium heisst es im Internet rechnet man 50 liter pro Fisch. Wie ist es bei einem Teich?


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juni 2017)

> Wie rechnet man die Teichgröße denn aus?



Mathematik Klasse 4, 5 oder 6!?

(Böser Beitrag)


----------



## tietjenlingen (22. Juni 2017)

Entschuldige das ich mich nicht so ausgedrückt habe, dass auch Leute wie du das verstehen. Empfohlene Teichgröße pro Fisch war gemeint. Ich merke schon das ich hier in dem Forum nicht richtig bin. Ich werde mich einfach woanders belesen.


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2017)

Na, wer wird denn gleich eingeschnappt sein. In meiner Signatur ist ein Link zu einem Beitrag für Anfänger - diesen und vielleicht auch den zu Fischen in kleinen Teichen solltest Du Dir mal durchlesen.

@teichinteressent


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2017)

Volumenberechnung vom Zylinder 
http://www.mathepower.com/zylinder.php
Ganz easy 
Asu und herzlich willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 
Und nicht alles so Bierernst nehmen


----------



## tietjenlingen (22. Juni 2017)

Schon gut. Wie schon geschrieben ist Volumenberechnung nicht des Pudels Kern. Dessen bin ich schon mächtig. ;-) x= V(l)/y
Y=__ Goldfisch jungen Alters ..... das ist die Frage ;-)


Ich hab mir den Link von Christine mal angesehen. Ich habe einen Überlauffilter mit UV-Klärer, Wasserwerte sind im Goldfischbereich und die kleinen Kerlchen vermehren sich. Wenn es mehr werden, werde ich welche abgeben.


----------



## senator20_2000 (22. Juni 2017)

Moin! kannst mal bitte mehr Bilder machen  Was für einen Reifen hast du genommen? und wie die Folie oben befestigt?
Also wenn du die Fischmenge im Rahmen also 5 bis max 10 hälst und eine entsprechende Wassertiefe (mind 80cm,wg Winter) sehe ich da keine großen Probleme....Filter ist da (läuft hoffentlich 24/7) und Pflanzen auch...also alles gut...
Mfg Danilo


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Juni 2017)

Die Wassertiefe muss mindestens 80cm betragen, nicht die Teich tiefe
Ein __ Goldfisch wird ca. 30-40cm groß dann sollte der Teich auch min seine 4m²haben, damit die Fische auch Schwimmen können
10 sollten es schon mindestens sein, Goldfische sind Gruppenfische und brauchen Gesellschaft.

1400l sind für eine Fischhaltung viel zu klein.


.


----------



## tietjenlingen (22. Juni 2017)

Der Filter läuft 24/7 ausser bei tiefem Frost. Der Teich ist bis jetzt nur knapp 10 cm zugefroren und dann habe ich eine große Styro-Box mit Loch im Boden schwimmen lassen damit es nicht zufriert.

Der Reifen kommt aus der Landwirtschaft und hat eine Höhe von 80 cm und einen Durchmesser von 170 cm. Die Folie ist 3-Fach ausgelegt und ist oben mit kleinen Schrauben fixiert. Teichfolie wird aber bald nachgerüstet.
In der Mitte steht ein Eimer mit einer Teichrose und am Grund wächst __ Wasserpest. __ Wasserlinsen sind zwecks Schatten auch dazugekommen. Ich kann durch den Filter mittlerweile bis zum Grund schauen.

Den Filter mache ich ca. Alle 14 tage sauber und spüle die Matten mit klarem Wasser aus. Wenn ich mit Stadtwasser auffülle gebe ich Wasseraufbereiter dazu. Ich füttere Teichsticks aus dem Drogeriemarkt.


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2017)

tietjenlingen schrieb:


> Wasserwerte sind im Goldfischbereich


Komisch - in meinem Text steht "Goldfische mind. 3000 l" - das ist von Deinem Teich weit entfernt.


----------



## dizzzi (23. Juni 2017)

Ist schon erstaunlich, wie ein bisschen Wasser , Pflanzen und Fische so einen Ort der Entspannung dienen kann.
Mit den  spontan von Freunden eingesetzten Fischen finde ich auch keine so gute Idee.
Ehrlich gesagt, ich finde es furchtbar...
Autoreifen als Wasserspeicher eine interessante Idee. Autoreifen als Fischteich nur gruselig...


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2017)

Was für eine Folie hast du im Reifen ? 

Das sieht nach einer einfachen weißen Baumarktfolie aus. Die ist nicht UV-Stabil.


----------



## tietjenlingen (25. Juni 2017)

Durchaus UV-Stabil. Industriefolie mit uv blocker


----------

